
Show HN: Codepact – jQuery for contracts - pjbrow
https://codepact.com/
======
bryanrasmussen
I have some experience in providing services for lawyers in Scandinavia. If I
found people interested in this would there be any interest on your side in
making a regional/international versions (I'm asking you before I ask others).

But really the 'JQuery for' thing is just awful.

~~~
pjbrow
We'd be interested to see how that'd look. Will contact you via email.

Re jQuery: this is an emphasis in our copy for this post to Hacker News only.
We've found that it helps technical people (many of our customers are
technical) understand what we're doing.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I think it might make sense for more people something like Codepact - Leveling
up your contracts.

~~~
pjbrow
Can't see any contact on your profile, feel free to ping me on
pat@codepact.com.

------
bryanrasmussen
I'm not following what the JQuery part is of all this? It seems like a tool to
allow lawyers to assemble contracts in some sort of templating like manner?

~~~
pjbrow
One of the main ideas behind the system is using simplified language to "call"
modules of legalese like software functions. This technique abstracts away a
lot of complexity on the top layer of the contract (which makes the document
much shorter and easier to understand).

Most of the jurisdictional quirks are contained in legalese, so when you
abstract it away, you end up with documents that look the same regardless of
jurisdiction (the legalese modules change, obviously).

We often compare this approach to jQuery because it lets us:

\- get rid of boilerplate "code" for common mechanics to aid in clarity and
brevity (thanks, jQuery); and

\- use consistent language between jurisdictions (like jQuery's elimination of
cross-browser incompatibilities).

There's more explanation of this technique in the second video on this page:

[http://training.codepact.com/](http://training.codepact.com/)

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Ok, I don't think anyone in your potential clientele will know or care what
JQuery is.

------
eat_veggies
This is very neat, and I think it's probably the future of law, where legalese
is more of a compile target than something humans actually write.

What kinds of guarantees do you offer? Would you still need a lawyer to look
over any documents this thing generates, and is that a part of your premium
plan?

~~~
pjbrow
Yes, "compile target" is a very nice way to put it. The key idea is that you
only really analyze all the text when there's a problem, which tends to be the
job of experts, and that's not often. The wet code that "runs" in a court
needs to be part of the doc, but it doesn't mean we need to look at it all the
time. :)

Re guarantees, these docs are provided on an informational basis (read: not
legal advice). We connect people with lawyers who understand the system and we
have some good tech that speeds up their work re the legal sign off they
provide. More to come on this.

------
wooboo
The back button is broken - seems cool otherwise!

~~~
djangowithme
I noticed this too. I think its fixed by using:
window.history.replaceState({}, '', '/landed') instead of pushing the state.

